# Primer



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I have sandblasted the bottom of my '65 with 60 mesh garnet and want to prime the bare metal. Please give me some recommendations for a good epoxy primer other than the PPG DP which is just too much money. This primer will be just for the bottom of the car. Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I used Matrix paints and was pleased with quality and cost, check for a wholesale body shop supply near you. Sherwyn Williams also does auto paint.


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

PPG and others make a product called CT Etch primer which is a single stage primer perfectly suited to bare metal. It sticks like glue, generally covers in one coat(in black). Can be overcoated with any paint product out there and it's cheap!!
Only draw back is you can't sand it, but it goes on very smooth and with a matt finish. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Apr 19, 2013)

Can you put other primer over it if need be like high fill or is it for perfect metal only typically?

Have you looked at omni yet? If you want to stay ppg it may be more what you are looking for.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*primer*

Thanks for the tips. I was told the Omni from PPG would fill the bill, so I am going to use it. I can buy it locally for $39.05 for a sprayable 1 1/2 quarts.


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

There are several omni primers out there. Make sure the one you grab is suitable for bare metal. Omni is one of ppg's budget line of paints. Was known as autothane here in Oz. Good products but I wouldn't use for the cars exterior, it just doesn't seem to last the distance, especially the clearcoat. PPG deltron is far superior when it comes to painting the outside. 
The etch prime I mentioned is a first stage product for any bare metal and yes can definitely be overcoated with a high fill primer without the need to sand and it will dry in an hour in most temperatures. It has no build to it. It just acid etches the steel regardless of how rough or smooth the metal is. I use it all the time on chassis, floor pans, inside doors, rockers etc as the metal cannot "sweat" once it is etched.
The only product I know of that probably wouldn't stick to it is POR15 as it loves bare steel and is a completely Different type of paint(which I love by the way). Had some fantastic results with it. Especially because of how incredibly "hard" it dries. 
Cheers


----------

